# "... And now I can never go back there again"



## Momo (May 20, 2007)

Do you have any stories that end in "and now I can never go back there again?"

Heres mine to get the ball rolling:

Once I went to Ulta expecting to have a fun time but in the car I had a fight with my mom. As a result, I snapped at the MA before my makeover and refused her help, in front of everyone and my friend was mortified. I said something really stupid that I never want to repeat! Even though I apologized later I am still embarrassed, it wasn't her fault and well... now I can never go back there again.

Your turn!


----------



## Aprill (May 20, 2007)

Well, it is not makeup related, but I went to McDonald's one day, and I got my order, and the lady there was incredibly rude, she didnt hand me my food, she chunked it out of the drive thru window. So i sat there and thought about it, should I tell her not to be rude, so, I knocked on the window like I needed something else, and i threw the S*** back at her!!

I know I was wrong, i cursed her out though and told her to redo my order and hand it to me, this time I went in. When I got inside, she was huffing and puffing about what she was going to do, so I told her to clock out and do it. She didnt, a guy from the back remade my order, and then the manager comes out. She asked me why i did that, I told her, and i told her to replay her camera.

She didnt ban me cause I threw the food at the girl, she banned me cause she started arguing with me, and I told her if she was up front doing her job, instead of sitting in the back on her fat lazy a$$ eating bic macs and s***, maybe it wouldnt have happened. So she called me out of my name, I called her out of her,s she told me not to come back, I told her to call the police. She said she didnt have time for that. I told her she would if she wasnt having a big mac attack, and I left.


----------



## Momo (May 20, 2007)

lol aprill! I admit that's an extent I wouldnt have gone to lmao I didn't expect people to post "I got banned" stories too!! This is gonna be a good thread


----------



## Aprill (May 20, 2007)

I think it is, it's just so late at night


----------



## luxotika (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, it is not makeup related, but I went to McDonald's one day, and I got my order, and the lady there was incredibly rude, she didnt hand me my food, she chunked it out of the drive thru window. So i sat there and thought about it, should I tell her not to be rude, so, I knocked on the window like I needed something else, and i threw the S*** back at her!!
I know I was wrong, i cursed her out though and told her to redo my order and hand it to me, this time I went in. When I got inside, she was huffing and puffing about what she was going to do, so I told her to clock out and do it. She didnt, a guy from the back remade my order, and then the manager comes out. She asked me why i did that, I told her, and i told her to replay her camera.

She didnt ban me cause I threw the food at the girl, she banned me cause she started arguing with me, and I told her if she was up front doing her job, instead of sitting in the back on her fat lazy a$$ eating bic macs and s***, maybe it wouldnt have happened. So she called me out of my name, I called her out of her,s she told me not to come back, I told her to call the police. She said she didnt have time for that. I told her she would if she wasnt having a big mac attack, and I left.

That was so funny. I actually rear-ended a lady in the McDonald's drive thru. I just tapped her bumper a bit because I was trying to get up to the speaker and this lady in the huge black truck wouldn't move up (she had about 3 feet to move up), and I misjudged the amount of room that I had and bumped her. She got out of her truck "surveying the damage" and I didn't even look at her and pretended nothing happened.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 20, 2007)

mine isnt that great.

i was in lynnwood, wa to pick up a cool vintage 50s tv stand i got thanks to craig's list since my ikea one had died after a year (it was a pile of crap but it looked cool) and me and my friend matt went to old speghetti facotry. anyways, any time we'd ever gone to one the dish that they serve the ice cream in are so cute ive always joked that i would steal them one day.

this time i acutally did. no one was around, so we took napkins wipped them up and then shoved them in my bag (but they also messed up my drink).

when i was walking to the car i was so convinced the 2 little bowls (these are small like big enough for a scoop of ice cream) were making noises.

i still think theyre awsome and work great for salsa/other dips.


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2007)

haha, you're funny girls.

this was the day i was eating at my best friend's grandma. that day i was wearing a nice skirt (pff, this is what happens when i decide to be more girly




). we say goodbye and go in the elevator when my best friend say "hey, Aude, watch out, your zipper is opened." i'm like the what? so i check, and the zipper was simply broken (it's one of those tiny zippers for skirts). i hate a white skirt and white panties, so i'm sure it wasn't that obvious (i hope), but i was soooo embarrassed. i managed to zip it correctly while we were still in the elevator, but i'm not sure i can face those people again.


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2007)

Hm..this is not a "and now I can never go back there again"-story, but it is for sure the most uncomfortable/embarrassing situation IÂ´ve ever been in.

I was at a party with my 19year old brother and all his friends were there too. We were having fun and all when one of his friends (whom I didnÂ´t know back then) made a remark like "oh yeah I know Andrea is really good at that". I was like "what are you talking about"....

..and then the big bang. It turned out that all of them (and even some guys in the grade below them! ) had seen semi-nude pics of me and a short ahem "home video" that showed me and my fiancÃ©.





So youÂ´re asking yourself why they saw that stuff? Well I did too!!!

When I was home at my parents house I gave my brother my laptop to reset it, which he did. He saved all my files on his external harddrive. When one of his friends asked to borrow the harddrive my brother gave it to him, and FORGOT to delete my files before!!!

Well his friend sees that there is stuff on the harddrive and looks at it, then calls my brother and says "youÂ´re not going to believe the kinda stuff your sister has on there", my brother was like "yeah whatever, keep talking sh**".

So the guy decides to bring the harddrive to class the next day to give proof. My brother was not in the classroom so all the other guys were like "hey what does PeterÂ´s sister have on there, lets check it out". And the guy who had the harddrive showed them all!!!!!

And the worst part: He let them copy the stuff onto their USB sticks! (itÂ´s a computer high school so of course everybody had one there)

So back to the party. After I had heard the whole story and was completely humiliated they kept on saying "oh I actually have the pic of you in your red underwear as my screensaver" and the other one was like "I showed it to my dad and he was like wohoo hot stuff". And the embrassing thing is that they were not even joking. I mean ok, theyÂ´re teenage boys and all but come on!! I yelled at the one guy who took the harddrive to class, I was so mad, but hey it was already too late.

Everytime I think back I just wanna go hide somewhere


----------



## farris2 (May 20, 2007)

I dont have any of those stories yet....but I love reading those. Too funny.


----------



## Manda (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mine isnt that great.i was in lynnwood, wa to pick up a cool vintage 50s tv stand i got thanks to craig's list since my ikea one had died after a year (it was a pile of crap but it looked cool) and me and my friend matt went to old speghetti facotry. anyways, any time we'd ever gone to one the dish that they serve the ice cream in are so cute ive always joked that i would steal them one day.

this time i acutally did. no one was around, so we took napkins wipped them up and then shoved them in my bag (but they also messed up my drink).

when i was walking to the car i was so convinced the 2 little bowls (these are small like big enough for a scoop of ice cream) were making noises.

i still think theyre awsome and work great for salsa/other dips.

Lol I had a friend take those little dishes too she liked them so much! I always take the little sauce cups from applebees cuz I want my sauce! lol

Hmm I don't have any good stories like these!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2007)

I have a bunch of restaurants that I won't go to because they've messed up my food and I have food allergies so I can't let it happen again.

However, I recently bought a pair of pants at GAP and they were infested with some kind of mites! I'm never going back to that GAP store again.


----------



## MindySue (May 20, 2007)

andi guys are so stupid..oy!


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2007)

i bring back sauces from McDonald's and sugar from Starbucks, but i regularly go there ! (of course, i never go to the same, i like to change



).


----------



## natalierb (May 20, 2007)

Lol at these stories!

April, I know what you mean about rude workers. It seems like everytime I go through a drive-thru, the workers are just plain rude. They never say hi or thank you. Good for you! I'm glad you threw the food back at her, I've always wanted to do that lol!

Andi, OMG, how embarrassing! You probably made a lot of boys very happy lol!


----------



## Momo (May 20, 2007)

omg andi I know that feeling where you want to go hide somewhere

Here's one: Once upon a time when I went to lots of local band shows, a bunch of punk bands were playing in a local church. There was a hall of classrooms underneath and a kitchen/cafeteria. Now, of course even though I was the first to find this cool room with couches and games, I didn't really mess with the stuff. Later I found out people went in there and played/broke with a bunch of stuff, and even raided the fridge in the cafeteria! That was stupid and now we can never go back there again. (as if punks have a lot of choices as to where they can go to play!)


----------



## Andi (May 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, it is not makeup related, but I went to McDonald's one day, and I got my order, and the lady there was incredibly rude, she didnt hand me my food, she chunked it out of the drive thru window. So i sat there and thought about it, should I tell her not to be rude, so, I knocked on the window like I needed something else, and i threw the S*** back at her!!
I know I was wrong, i cursed her out though and told her to redo my order and hand it to me, this time I went in. When I got inside, she was huffing and puffing about what she was going to do, so I told her to clock out and do it. She didnt, a guy from the back remade my order, and then the manager comes out. She asked me why i did that, I told her, and i told her to replay her camera.

She didnt ban me cause I threw the food at the girl, she banned me cause she started arguing with me, and I told her if she was up front doing her job, instead of sitting in the back on her fat lazy a$$ eating bic macs and s***, maybe it wouldnt have happened. So she called me out of my name, I called her out of her,s she told me not to come back, I told her to call the police. She said she didnt have time for that. I told her she would if she wasnt having a big mac attack, and I left.

OMG haha. IÂ´m just way to nice I guess, I always want to snap at people when theyÂ´re being rude but IÂ´m afraid to be mean.That was such a cool reaction though LMAO


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2007)

I don't have one but keep the stories coming!!They're great!


----------



## MindySue (May 21, 2007)

my sister stole from walmart and now shes never allowed to go back because they cought her..hahaa. :/


----------



## dcole710 (May 21, 2007)

I can't believe I'm sharing this... I have one from this past friday. My bf was visiting me and wanted some beer and juice and gatorade from the supermarket. I volunteered to go for him and threw on some jeans and a tee shirt and jumped in the car. I didn't bother to get a cart because I was only getting those few things. Well, i lost some weight recently and forgot to put on a belt before I left so my jeans started to fall down. Both of my arms were full so I decided to make a mad dash to the cashier so I could drop everything and fix my pants. Well I didn't make it to the checkout before my pants dropped down to my knees. I had to drop everything on the floor and quick pick up my pants. I wanted to disappear into the floor!


----------



## Momo (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I didn't make it to the checkout before my pants dropped down to my knees. I had to drop everything on the floor and quick pick up my pants. I wanted to disappear into the floor! omg! thats so embarassing! I wouldn't want to go back after that either.


----------



## MindySue (May 21, 2007)

aww! poor you dcole..time to get new pants! lol


----------



## farris2 (May 21, 2007)

But hey...good job on the weight loss!


----------



## Manda (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the weight loss, now you have an excuse to buy new clothes! How embarrassing that that happened though!

Sat morning I had my mom pick me up McDonalds on the way back from the store. And I told her I wanted a Sausage Mcmuffin meal, and that it was a #1. When she got back it was a egg mcmuffin with ham in it...ewww I hate the eggs and I hate the ham. I told her don't worry about it that I'm going to go and yell at them for messing up the order. So as I was all mad and getting ready to talk sh*t to the workers, I realized that I was the one that messed up, I should have told my mom it was a *#2* that I wanted, not a #1! So instead of getting mad I just told the worker nicely that I had ordered a sausage meal not the egg one and she threw in a free hashbrown!


----------



## dcole710 (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww! poor you dcole..time to get new pants! lol Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats on the weight loss, now you have an excuse to buy new clothes! How embarrassing that that happened though! Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But hey...good job on the weight loss! Thanks ladies, now I can start wearing my jeans that have been in hiding in my closet since last summer and I will definitely be doing my grocery shopping somewhere else!


----------



## Momo (May 21, 2007)

I have another-

Once I was in the book store and my mom was getting ready to go but I _really _needed something new to read. I just grabbed something that had some good reviews on the back and took it up to the counter. As the cashier scanned it, they sorta smirked, and looked at me. As we left, they went and said something to another cashier.

When I got home I realized that I missed one review "Exotic, *Erotic*, and packed full of surprises"

OMG I bought fantasy eroticism in front of god and everybody when I was 13!! But it had a cool looking dragon on the front! lol

Needless to say I still tried to read it and wow the things in there... If the cashier knew what was in the book that's even more embarrassing.

I did not go back to that book store ever again.


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have another-Once I was in the book store and my mom was getting ready to go but I _really _needed something new to read. I just grabbed something that had some good reviews on the back and took it up to the counter. As the cashier scanned it, they sorta smirked, and looked at me. As we left, they went and said something to another cashier.

When I got home I realized that I missed one review "Exotic, *Erotic*, and packed full of surprises"

OMG I bought fantasy eroticism in front of god and everybody when I was 13!! But it had a cool looking dragon on the front! lol

Needless to say I still tried to read it and wow the things in there... If the cashier knew what was in the book that's even more embarrassing.

I did not go back to that book store ever again.














and they let you buy it? they could have said,"hey, kiddo, this isn't a fantasy book !"


----------



## Andi (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't believe I'm sharing this... I have one from this past friday. My bf was visiting me and wanted some beer and juice and gatorade from the supermarket. I volunteered to go for him and threw on some jeans and a tee shirt and jumped in the car. I didn't bother to get a cart because I was only getting those few things. Well, i lost some weight recently and forgot to put on a belt before I left so my jeans started to fall down. Both of my arms were full so I decided to make a mad dash to the cashier so I could drop everything and fix my pants. Well I didn't make it to the checkout before my pants dropped down to my knees. I had to drop everything on the floor and quick pick up my pants. I wanted to disappear into the floor! Oh god, I feel for you, but itÂ´s still pretty fun. At least the people who saw you accidently drop your pants had a memorable shopping-experience thanks to you!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 21, 2007)

LOL! Well, I just had an embarrassing moment!

I had a little bit of a nip slip in today's FOTD and didn't notice it until I had posted it! I about had a heart attack! lol.

But I can't not come back here. lol.



I just hope nobody saw it!


----------



## Momo (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif












and they let you buy it? they could have said,"hey, kiddo, this isn't a fantasy book !"





I wouldve been just as embarrassed but they could have saved my poor young mind from being scarred by the contents



I mustve been a really bored 13 year old. lol


----------



## magosienne (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldve been just as embarrassed but they could have saved my poor young mind from being scarred by the contents



I mustve been a really bored 13 year old. lol lol ! have you tried reading it again now that you're older?


----------



## Momo (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol ! have you tried reading it again now that you're older?



hmm I tried to read it again when I was around 15, it was just boring then lol! I had seen much much worse in the span of two years lmao


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 22, 2007)

Ok here's my story...I had just moved into a single apt and needed some items like basic stuff. My friend and I went across the street to dollar store. I bought a shower pole to hang my new shower curtains (with the matching towels.)... so cute... The apt already had a pole so I took the one I bought back to the store. I had forgotten the receipt so they wouldn't give me a refund and I had to exchange the item for something else. I chose to exchange for a waste basket. I started looking thru the different ones and noticed that the big white one had a tag of $3.99 from Biglots and the store had placed a tag of $7.99 RIGHT NEXT TO IT!!!. That ticked me off to no end. I took the can up there and started bawlling them out about the obvious gougeing. They wouldn't even give me the can as an exchange . The clerk said I would have to pay the difference. I was LIVID!!



anyways my friend had to drag me out of the store with the clerk yelling after me.."NO MORE EXCHANGES FOR YOU LADY!!" I CAN NEVER GO BACK TO THAT STORE AGAIN.


----------



## Momo (May 22, 2007)

aha, that sucks, because you just moved there



I'd be mad too though. They expected people to pay the price for convenience I guess


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aha, that sucks, because you just moved there



I'd be mad too though. They expected people to pay the price for convenience I guess 
I was more than Mad. I eventually went back to the store. The were watching me like a hawk. LMAO


----------

